# Prewar Schwinn Motorbike/Ranger/Mead Bicycle Hanging Tank 1937-1938. Very Rare



## tomsjack (Apr 14, 2019)

*Prewar Schwinn Motorbike/Ranger/Mead Bicycle Hanging Tank 1937-1938. Very Rare On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schwinn-Motorbike-Ranger-Mead-Bicycle-Hanging-Tank-1937-1938-Very-Rare/183772330907?*


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 20, 2019)

2 grand? DaaaaMMMMNN. Nice condition but IS it worth that?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 20, 2019)

When you see “very rare”, just beware!


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 20, 2019)

Try and find one


----------

